# Rebuilt electric motor?



## Tailing1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone know where in Volusia County I can get a small DC motor rebuilt? It's off an older Bennett trim tab pump and it seems it's been discontinued. Thanks.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

